# 13 lb gain in 1month cjc/ghrp-6 ?



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

Normal weight 155. Now 168 13lbs gain. In little over a month. Progress.

I just wonder how much is due to peptides if any?


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

Diet consist of. 1 bowl of oatmeal with peanutbutter, coconut oil, and honey added. gainer/protein shake between meals. Lunch two egg whites bowl of rich and chicken breast. Night chicken breast rice and egg whites.   workout diff muscle group every day for 20 to 30 min. cjc/ghrp 3 to 4x day.


----------



## raysd21 (May 13, 2014)

What else are you taking?  That does not seem like enough food.


----------



## Disqualified (May 13, 2014)

Definitely need more food to grow. You remind me of when I started off. Taking in 2000 calories a day and growing LOL. 
Now I eat 5400cals and I lose weight.

congrats on progress. Add in another meal or two to keep gains or continue gaining.


----------



## raysd21 (May 13, 2014)

Unless that's a 1000 calorie mass gainer drink.


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

Yes its like 1250 cal per serving. I do eat some between the three meals. On top of them meals I drink 3 half servings 625 cal 25g protein of the gainer powder and one full serving before bed. I try to eat every three hours. something, but sometimes i just drink a shake. I definitely eat 3 big meals a day.  I try to stay above the 4000 cal mark with lots of carbs and protein. I work a diff muscle group every day for 20 to 30 min. I do this so It doesnt take long. It leaves plenty of time for the muscle groups to rest.


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

I am 6'1" started at 155. Researched, bought an olympic weight set with bench, curl bar, dumbell bar, straight bar, weight stand for 100$ used. lol I changed my eating habits, made a training schedule, and used a mass gainer/protein shake, cjc/ghrp 6, omega fats, vitamins, water. Seems to be working. Thought I could never gain weight. I have almost hit 170 and have never broke 160 in my life. This is awesome. A big thanks to this forum.


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

Oh yea. 31 yrs of age.


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

I will get my routine and post it more detailed on here. So, i can get more advice. I love feedback.


----------



## Disqualified (May 13, 2014)

If you can give me a body fat estimate or a picture I will set up your TDEE and macronutrient/caloric intake estimation.

Also include if you are currently on AAS or HRT/TRT.


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

I will get you something soon DQ.


----------



## JJB1 (May 13, 2014)

Ghrp6/cjc puts on weight very fast. It's one of the best peptide bulk combos you can use. Your strength should consistently shoot up very quickly. That's some great gains!!!


----------

